# Anti Newton Ring glass and scanning



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 2, 2014)

One of my teachers suggested I invest into some glass for scanning and from what I have seen, people use the plastic holder (Epson) and just place the glass on top of the negative instead of clipping the plastic holder down. My question is, instead of using the plastic holder, couldnt I just buy two plates of glass and sammich the negatives in that and scan?


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 2, 2014)

Why use glass......are your negatives not laying flat in the holder?
When I use my flatbed Epson V700 or XL10000 for film I just use the plastic holders, no glass, the holders are made to work with the scanner. If I have an odd size negative or 5x7 or 8x10 I use a piece of cardboard for a mask and cut out the size I need and just tape the film down on the cardboard mask. Works perfect every time.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 2, 2014)

they tend to not lay quite flat and the equipment is through my school so the holders are all broken and not well taken care of. Id hate to spend money on a holder to a scanner I do not own and figured thats where the glass would come into play. it would allow me to make sure the negs are flat and I would be able to use them across any scanner.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 2, 2014)

In that case I guess the anti-neut glass is the way to go. I'm sure it should work fine as long as the anti-neut glass works laying on the scanner glass. If not you might have to support the glass slightly over the scanner glass.


----------



## bhop (Jan 2, 2014)

The anti-newton glass has a 'matte' surface on one side that is supposedly what prevents the newton rings.  I've tried regular glass myself and think it worked fine most of the time, but not always.  Honestly, I think what's causing the rings is film that's not lying flat. I use 'better scanning' glass on my v700 holders.  They work great, but I still have to use something on top of the glass to smash the film flat often because it curves after it's dry.


----------

